# La>touche>espace>de>mon>clavier>est>foutu



## Harald (27 Mai 2007)

Comment>faire>pour>reconfigurer>les>touches>du>clavier?

merci


----------



## bill clinton (27 Mai 2007)

je ne peux pas t'aider mais je trouve ce message plein d'humour !!!   
Bon courage.


Bill


----------



## elKBron (27 Mai 2007)

marrant, la barre d espace ne fonctionne plus et il y a un espace dans le premier message sur le mot "cla vier" ?

bon, y a peut etre juste un éléphant dessous qui empeche d'appuyer dessus de temps en temps...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Mai 2007)

Ben écrit "espace"



Salut"espace"ma"espace"touche"espace"espace"espace"marche"espace"plus"espace"


----------



## Harald (28 Mai 2007)

Je>dois>copier>coller>un>espace>pour>ecrire>des>mails,pas>cool


----------



## Harald (28 Mai 2007)

cest>drole>quand>jecris>je>ne>fait>pas>despace,pourtant>il>apparait>une>fois>envoyer.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mai 2007)

probablement &#224; cause du retour &#224; la ligne forc&#233; &#224; la fin de la fen&#234;tre de saisie...


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir

J'ai d'abord pensé que ça pouvait être une raccourci clavier malencontreusement réglé sur la touche "espace"... Mais en fait le système l'interdit tout bonnement.

Alors je me demande si ce n'est pas:
1) la touche "espace" de ton clavier qui aurait un problème électrique ou mécanique
2) le fichier de mapping du clavier qui serait endommagé, ou qui aurait été mal lu au démarrage

As-tu déjà essayé de rebooter ton Mac ?


----------



## Harald (28 Mai 2007)

du>the>est>tomber>dessus...preceque>ttes>les>autres>touches>marchent


----------



## elKBron (28 Mai 2007)

ah ben fallait commencer par là !!!!
du thé est tombé dessus... soit tu demontes ton clavier et tu nettoie (a priri, c est trop tard), soit tu l emmenes en réparation, et là, bon courage !


----------



## Zyrol (28 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> ah ben fallait commencer par là !!!!
> du thé est tombé dessus... soit tu demontes ton clavier et tu nettoie (a priri, c est trop tard), soit tu l emmenes en réparation, et là, bon courage !



ou changer le clavier directement !


----------



## Harald (28 Mai 2007)

Il>est>bien>le>clavier>wireless>Apple.
Il>faut>souvent>changer>les>piles?
Il>fonctionne>avec>bluetooth?


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Mai 2007)

Harald a dit:


> Il>est>bien>le>clavier>wireless>Apple.
> Il>faut>souvent>changer>les>piles?
> Il>fonctionne>avec>bluetooth?



Très bien
Non ça va les piles tiennent bien
oui avec bluetooth 


     

et en plus la barre espace marche


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> et en plus la barre espace marche


Jusqu'à la prochaine tasse de thé ...


----------



## MamaCass (28 Mai 2007)

Excellent ce post, pas facile sans espace (plairait pas &#224; Renault tiens &#231;a :rateau:)



Pharmacos a dit:


> et en plus la barre espace marche



Comment t'abuses...


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Mai 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Jusqu'à la prochaine tasse de thé ...



Il va peut être passer au café


----------



## Harald (30 Mai 2007)

jai>tuer>mon>ibook>14pouces>g4>avec>un>wiskey>sur>le>clavier>il>y>un>an
ca>cest>la>mort


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

Harald a dit:


> jai>tuer>mon>ibook>14pouces>g4>avec>un>wiskey>sur>le>clavier>il>y>un>an
> ca>cest>la>mort


 

Oui donc tu es habitué.....  

Arrete la boisson    

Non sérieusement toutes mes condoléances.


----------



## Harald (30 Mai 2007)

ou>bien>switcher>sur>lordi>impermeable


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

Harald a dit:


> ou>bien>switcher>sur>lordi>impermeable


 

Envoie une lettre à apple pour qu'il en mettent un en fabrication 
Ou bien boit du thé lyophilisé


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2007)

Sinon il existe des claviers de PC étanches. Ça marche sur les Macs, mais c'est embêtant quand on veut utiliser la touche d'éjection du lecteur optique.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Sinon il existe des claviers de PC étanches. Ça marche sur les Macs, mais c'est embêtant quand on veut utiliser la touche d'éjection du lecteur optique.


 

Ben on fait un Pomme + E


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ben on fait un Pomme + E


Pas bête. J'essaierai de m'en souvenir, pour la prochaine fois...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2007)

Vi ... Sauf que cette combinaison de touches ne fonctionne que si le Finder a le focus (est au premier plan), et qu'il y a un disque mont&#233; dans le lecteur optique interne. Tu ne peux m&#234;me pas l'utiliser pour refermer le tiroir, ou pire, pour l'ouvrir si le lecteur est vide, ce qui pose probl&#232;me sur certaines machines, comme les iMac G4 par exemple.

Par ailleurs, lorsque tu utilises un clavier de PC (m&#234;me s'il n'est pas &#233;tanche), elle est o&#249;, la touche "pomme" ? Elle est &#233;mul&#233;e par les touches "windows" ?

Non, avec un tel clavier, le plus simple, c'est Ardiem. En plus, avec un lecteur externe, tu peux d&#233;finir une touche (ou combinaison) par lecteur (seul inconv&#233;nient, il ignore les touches F13 &#224; F15, donc mon graveur de CD externe s'ouvre et se ferme via F12). Cette touche n'est active que depuis le Finder, mais depuis une application, tu peux utiliser le menu dans la barre.








EDIT : Ah, j'oubliais : c'est gratuit !


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mai 2007)

Réponse clair précise, juste et exacte


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2007)

J'ai r&#233;essay&#233; (parce que je l'avais fait, mais je ne m'en souvenais plus) et effectivement Pomme+E &#233;quivaut &#224; cliquer sur l'ic&#244;ne d'&#233;jection dans le Finder. Donc &#231;a n'a pas forc&#233;ment trop d'int&#233;r&#234;t. 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, lorsque tu utilises un clavier de PC (m&#234;me s'il n'est pas &#233;tanche), elle est o&#249;, la touche "pomme" ? Elle est &#233;mul&#233;e par les touches "windows" ?


Oui, tout-&#224;-fait.

Voici un petit m&#233;mo que j'avais fait la fois o&#249; j'avais branch&#233; mon clavier de PC 108 touches sur mon Mac :
*Utilisation du clavier PC 108 touches sous Mac OS X*

Lors du premier d&#233;marrage, le clavier n'est pas reconnu. Il est demand&#233; d'appuyer sur la touche situ&#233;e imm&#233;diatement &#224; droite de la touche *Shift* de gauche, puis de s&#233;lectionner le type de clavier parmi ceux propos&#233;s (Europ&#233;en, Am&#233;ricain ou Japonais). Le clavier est automatiquement reconnu lors des d&#233;marrages suivants.

Par rapport au clavier Apple, il manque les touches suivantes:
- _*livre*,*accent grave*_ &#224; gauche de *Enter* sur la ligne inf&#233;rieure
- *Audio -*
- *Audio +*
- *Audio Off*
- *Eject*
- "*=*" du pav&#233; num&#233;rique

Le touches suivantes sont sans correspondance avec le clavier Apple (le caract&#232;re envoy&#233; n'est pas affichable):
- *mu*,"***" &#224; gauche de _*BackSpace*_
- _*Menu*_ &#224; gauche du "*Ctrl*" de droite

Les touches "*Power*" "*Sleep*" et "*Wake Up*" correspondent &#224; la combinaison de touches "*Ctrl*"+_*Eject*_.

La position des autres touches du clavier PC correspondent &#224; celle du clavier Apple. Voici les correspondances les moins &#233;videntes: 
- _*Windows*_ = _*Commande*_ (*)
- "*Alt*" = _*Option*_ de gauche (*)
- "*AltGr*" = _*Option*_ de droite (*)
- "*Impr &#233;cran Syst*" = "*F13*"
- "*Arr&#234;t d&#233;fil*" = "*F14*"
- "*Pause Attn*" = "*F15*"
- "*Verr num*" = "_*[X]*_" du pav&#233; num&#233;rique

(*) La position des touches _*Windows*_ et "*Alt*" est invers&#233;e par rapport aux touches _*Option*_ et _*Commande*_ du clavier Apple.
​Je pense que ce sera utile &#224; ceux qui se demandent &#224; quoi ils s'exposent.


----------

